# Black and Decker 4D Beam Lantern with Stand Review



## conman (May 2, 2013)

Hello and welcome to my first flashlight review. I will be reviewing the Black and Decker 4D Beam Lantern with Stand.







This lantern style light is manufactured by Rayovac for the Black and Decker brand. It is a floating lantern that can operate on 4D cell batteries or a 6v lantern battery.

Manufacturer information:
Krypton bulb
75 lumens
Smooth prismatic reflector
Beam distance of 100 meters
Battery run time: 14 hours
Durable rubber and polypropylene construction
Heavy duty handle with rubber grip
Push button switch
6 position adjustable stand
Environmentally friendly material - grip and black accents made with non-toxic rubber
Chemical and oil resistant, waterproof
Impact resistant to 3 feet
Lifetime warranty
(4) D Rayovac alkaline batteries included, also works with 6V battery

The flashlight comes assembled with the Rayovac Heavy Duty D cell batteries outside of the light. Upon unscrewing the head and opening the light, the 4D to 6v adapter is seen. The 4 included batteries will insert into this adapter for use in the flashlight.






The adapter itself is of standard quality. Although at first it seemed as though the batteries were not adequately secured, it was revealed to me that the batteries were indeed secure in the adapter and that they would not accidentally fall out.






Upon further inspection of the interior of the lantern, you will see the open space behind the battery area dissected by several plastic dividers. This is to create an air pocket and provide buoyancy to the lantern. The lantern floats in water when running on four D cell batteries. I have heard that the light does not float when using a 6V battery instead, but I have not personally tested this. Even if it gets fully submerged in water it won't harm the flashlight as it is waterproof. I would suggest making sure the head is tightly screwed on for the rubber to create a seal before performing aquatic activities with it for safe measures. You can also attach your keys or another small object to the light with a lanyard to prevent them from sinking if they fell in the water as the light is buoyant enough for a small object.






Below is a picture of the flashlight floating in a sink full of water.






Let's check out the exterior of the Black and Decker 4D lantern.

The flashlight itself is constructed of durable quality plastic painted with the orange color symbolic of the Black and Decker trade name. The flashlight also has durable rubber placed on 4 areas of the flashlight: the head, the bottom, the tail, and underneath the handle.

The placement of the rubber underneath the handle provides for a comfortable grip that doesn't make your hand uncomfortable after long use. The rubber underneath the handle is ribbed which allows for a strong grip even if covered in water and oil, both of which this flashlight is immune to.






The area top of the handle is occupied by a reverse-clicky switch at the area where the thumb would reside. The switch is decorated with a picture of a bolt of lighting which not only looks attractive but provides tactile feedback when your thumb is placed on it. Behind this switch is the Black and Decker logo followed by the words "BLACK&DECKER" in bold font. This looks impressive and is fitting for a lantern designed for industrial use.






The tail of the flashlight is also rubberized and has 8 rubber feet which the lantern will balance on if the lantern is stood up. This feature is great because it allows for easy tail standing for illumination and also the rubber feet won't scratch or damage the surface on which it is standing. The picture below shows the rubber feet on the tail of the light.










A key feature of this flashlight is the 6 position adjustable stand. This stand is made out of plastic and is located on the bottom of the light. When folded , the stand runs parallel to the light itself and does not take up much space. When fully extended, the stand is perpendicular to the light and does not support the light, but would put the light in the same position as if it was stood on tail. Standing the light on its tail achieves the same effect as this position would. In between these two positions are four more positions which can angle the light at different angles. This is useful because if you need to illuminate an area, you can leave the light unattended in the position and not need to control the light yourself.


























The head of the flashlight is also encased in rubber for protection. A plastic lens protects the contents of the head. The 75 lumen krypton bulb inside is complimented by a large prismatic reflector. The bulb can easily be accessed by unscrewing the head and pulling gently but firmly on the plastic with the contacts. The piece will pop out and the bulb can be removed from here. To put it back together simply push the piece back with the bulb fitting through the hole and it will snap back in.














Although I would like to show beam shots of this flashlight, I can only show one due to my camera not being sensitive enough to pick up the light. The beam shot that I will post a picture of is on a wall ten feet away. Be wary that this picture doesn't accurately represent the color of the light; the light is more yellow in person.






That concludes my review of the Black and Decker 4D Beam lantern. Thank you for taking your time to read it and I hope it helped you. If you have any questions I will try my best to answer them. I would also appreciate it if you could leave your feedback whether positive or negative. Thank you!:wave:


----------



## FILIPPO (May 3, 2013)

wow! great work and with a lot of detailed pictures! keep up with your work!!


----------



## conman (May 3, 2013)

FILIPPO said:


> wow! great work and with a lot of detailed pictures! keep up with your work!!


Thank you for your words, Filippo! I worked hard on this review so it means a lot when someone says it is great work!


----------



## n2stuff (May 3, 2013)

Great job. That was a lot of work. I wish this forum had a Rep system so I could give you some.


----------



## conman (May 3, 2013)

n2stuff said:


> Great job. That was a lot of work. I wish this forum had a Rep system so I could give you some.


Thank you, n2stuff! What do you think of the lantern?


----------



## n2stuff (May 3, 2013)

conman said:


> Thank you, n2stuff! What do you think of the lantern?



It looks good if need one. The 4 d cell adapter is a great idea they are more common that 6v lantern type. I don't need one of these but it's nice they are still being made. Again a very nice review and looking forward to your next.:thumbsup:


----------



## jkpq45 (May 7, 2013)

With some creative file-work, it appears an arrangement of 18650 cells, 4-wide and 4-tall, 1-long could fit in that cavity.

Make mine four parallel-wired groups of four series-connected cells, for 16.6 V and ~45 minutes of runtime behind a 100 W Osram 64623.

Not sure what I'd do about the switching system, though. Maybe one of these:


*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## conman (May 7, 2013)

jkpq45 said:


> With some creative file-work, it appears an arrangement of 18650 cells, 4-wide and 4-tall, 1-long could fit in that cavity.
> 
> Make mine four parallel-wired groups of four series-connected cells, for 16.6 V and ~45 minutes of runtime behind a 100 W Osram 64623.
> 
> ...


Something like that would be incredible on this light!


----------



## Norm (May 7, 2013)

Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## jkpq45 (May 7, 2013)

It was just a big switch. The moment for the joke has passed....

Sorry for the rulebreaking.


----------



## chiphead (Jul 12, 2013)

This unit will look good in the back of my truck, are you saying the it "will" take the big 6V lantern battery?
chiphead


----------

